# Dalembert, 76ers agree to new deal



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> The Philadelphia 76ers agreed to a six-year contract late Saturday with restricted free agent center Samuel Dalembert, his agent Marc Cornstein told SI.com. Salary figures were not immediately available.
> 
> Dalembert had been scheduled to interview Monday with the Atlanta Hawks, who possessed enough cap space to make him a maximum offer.
> 
> With this agreement, the 76ers have made good on their promise to re-sign free agents Dalembert, Willie Green and Kyle Korver. They also now have one of the highest payrolls in the NBA.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/nba/07/24/dalembert/index.html


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Congratulations Billy King, San Antonio Let go of Stephen Jackson and defeated the dragon, the Pistons, now we keep samuel dalembert, and I doubt really doubt it'll help in the long run.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Congratulations Billy King, San Antonio Let go of Stephen Jackson and defeated the dragon, the Pistons, now we keep samuel dalembert, and I doubt really doubt it'll help in the long run.


How would it not help in the long run? The Spurs didn't keep Stephen Jackson because they had players that coule replace him like Ginobili and I believe that year they won a championship. We on the other hand haven't won anything and we need any kind of help we can find, Sammy is part of the help we will need to compete.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That's good to hear, hopefully the deal isn't too crazy. Now that we've locked up our three guys, hopefully we can try to pull off a trade or two.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That is true however, a six year deal? This could mean a higher payroll then needed, in turn this could also mean that the off-season will get less and less signficant.

In turn that could also mean that the chances of winning a championship will get LESS and LESS


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Anyone know how much he will be making?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Anyone know how much he will be making?


More than Gadzuric, which was a 6 yr, 36 mil deal. No details have been released yet.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Gadzuric was worth no 36 million dollars, so if anyone believes Dalembert got more then him is going to be sorry.

We don't need to pay this guy 36 million a year, 8 or 10 million, I'm fine with that the price isn't that high.

But come on now 36 million? I seriously doubt he's worth that price or higher.

Having that been said I just hope to god that Dalembert hasn't been offered, anything more or less then 20 million.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Gadzuric was worth no 36 million dollars, so if anyone believes Dalembert got more then him is going to be sorry.
> 
> We don't need to pay this guy 36 million a year, 8 or 10 million, I'm fine with that the price isn't that high.
> 
> ...


Um, 36 million divided by 6 equals 6 million a year..

Dalembert should clear that in his new contract since he has "potential" and thats what the market pays for in the NBA.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> How would it not help in the long run? The Spurs didn't keep Stephen Jackson because they had players that coule replace him like Ginobili and I believe that year they won a championship. We on the other hand haven't won anything and we need any kind of help we can find, Sammy is part of the help we will need to compete.


Really if it was up to San Antonio, Stephen Jackson would've stayed there, but when they offered him a contract he thought it was too low so he turned them down. I'm pretty sure he ended up playing for less money the following season in Atlanta, than what the Spurs initially offered.

I'm really anticipating seeing the numbers of this contract.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Anyone know how much he will be making?


The Philadelphia Inquirer is reporting a little more than $50 million over 6 years. Sounds like a good deal, considering that Kwame Brown is supposed to resign for about $8 million too. That's if the $50 million for Dalembert is true. I like the deal, it solidifies our center position as long as Dalembert keeps up the effort.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I dont think you have seen the best of Sammy yet. He is still going to improve. He is one of the most athletic big men in the league. I believe Isiah was after him a bit, but not at that money and not after we got Jerome James signed to a long deal. Good luck with this move, I always look forward to the Sixers sporting a good squad.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The Philadelphia Inquirer is reporting a little more than $50 million over 6 years. Sounds like a good deal, considering that Kwame Brown is supposed to resign for about $8 million too. That's if the $50 million for Dalembert is true. I like the deal, it solidifies our center position as long as Dalembert keeps up the effort.


If that's what the deal is, I won't complain about King for two months.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The Philadelphia Inquirer is reporting a little more than $50 million over 6 years. Sounds like a good deal, considering that Kwame Brown is supposed to resign for about $8 million too. That's if the $50 million for Dalembert is true. I like the deal, it solidifies our center position as long as Dalembert keeps up the effort.


 Philadelphia Inquirer reported that the deal is worth over $50 million. That could mean $51 million or that could mean $68 million.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like this team is trying to win it all for AI by making all these signings. Money at this point is of no concern.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Very interesting to see how much the contract is worth.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Better than that earlier reported deal, I like.

Sammy, welcome to the big time.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

ESPN is saying between 60 and 70 million...looks like Sammy got the max.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> ESPN is saying between 60 and 70 million...looks like Sammy got the max.


Comcast Sportsnet just reported 50 million, so we'll see what it turns up as.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2115562



> Cornstein refused to disclose the amount of the contract, but it's believed to be worth between $60 million to $70 million, based on previous negotiations.


Wow, way to overpay him. He's hardly worth 36 million at 6 million a year much less at least 60 million at 10 million a year. I hope he turns into a dominant big man because this deal looks like they see a Stoudemire in him.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Seriously we're loadin up on **** and we need to release some CAP. One of the highest payroll in the NBA and look at our squad. Thats a damn shame...

Trade Webber.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I really doubt he did get the max, BK seemed like he didn't want to overpay, and there still is no confirmed amount. They said it was believed to be between $60 and $70 mil based on previous negotiations.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

MVPlaya said:


> Seriously we're loadin up on **** and we need to release some CAP. One of the highest payroll in the NBA and look at our squad. Thats a damn shame...
> 
> Trade Webber.


Good luck trading Webber, unless you want Brian Grant.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Depending on what the numbers are, he does fit the team and plays well with AI. Hopefully some consistent minutes will improve his game. Let's hope it is closer to 60 then 70.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I think some people don't get the cap. Even if we trade Webber we would have to trade for players that make the similar amount of salary. They have to match up unless you find a team with a lot of cap room that is willing to take on his salary (not going to happen). It's either Webber or 2/3 lesser players making the combined same amount. Some may argue that the combo of Thomas/Skinner/Williamson was more productive than Webber (not disputing that), the positive is that Webber's deal comes off the book b4 all of their's do.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Dalembert scored the $$$ How will Dalembert do stat-wise ? He's gotta score more. He's gotta play more. He surely could rebound (with more minutes). Can Dalembert step it up ?

Peace, Mike


----------

